# Which City has the best overall Infrastructure?



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

munich for sure.

can't really tell why, but when you stay in munich you feel that everything seems to work there.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

hmueller2 said:


> munich for sure.
> 
> can't really tell why, but when you stay in munich you feel that everything seems to work there.


Munich's infrastructure is really not bad, it's definetely very good, but Munich is also not such a huge city. I personally find Hamburgs infrastructure one of the best or even the best of all large cities in Germany and probably somewhere in the top ten of Europe.
And just looking at some basic features.
- Hamburg has a good and easy to reach Airport not all that far out.
- It has a very big Harbour (which of course only a few cities have but it should definetely be a big plus in terms of infrastructure).
- it has good public transportation.
- a good Autobahn infrastructure.
It's just overall pretty comfortable to get from A to B in Hamburg with whatever kind of transportation you choose, be it the car, subways, busses by bike, walking, partially even by boat. I personally find that Hamburgs infrastucture definetely beats that of Munich.

But talking about "cities" here and not just "large cities" or metropolitan areas will make it very difficult to compare because a city with 150.000 inhabitants is far different from one with 1.2 millions. And cities of such different sizes have completely different problems and advatages.

How do you reasonably compare the infrastructure of Paris, Tokyo, London, Amsterdam, L.A. or Moscow with that of Ulm, Venice, Reykjavik or even Baikonur where they happen to have the Russian spaceport?

And what different aspects do we count into the "infrastructure" when we compare these cities? The availability of high speed internet access? Carpool lanes? "Bicing" in Barcelona where you can rent a bicycle nearly anywhere?

It's a pretty complex matter a lot of intelligent people do plenty of research on.

So, what main criteria should we use here to compare all these different cities?

Just personal impressions? A poll after collecting reasonable candidates?


----------



## casinoland (Jun 15, 2008)

goschio said:


> ^
> Thats pretty much standard in any develoepd western country. In many European cities you can even walk to these places in 10-15 minutes.


that's definitely not standard in north america. sprawl and single-use zoning makes for most north american cities being autocentric. it'll take you a lot longer than 10 minutes to walk the maze of roads out of your subdivision. singapore's urban planning and infrastructure are superior.


----------



## fordgtman1992 (Mar 6, 2008)

I actually am going to say Portland, OR. I have never been to any of these places you all are mentioning, but Portland, Oregon, USA is great


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

Madrid: an enormous amount of metro lines (also compared to the population that is large but not enormous), a gigantic airport, many local trains, HSR lines, at least 3 highways rings

I do not think any western country has anything like that, maybe a chinese city will soon but do not think yet


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

fordgtman1992 said:


> I actually am going to say Portland, OR. I have never been to any of these places you all are mentioning, but Portland, Oregon, USA is great


^^
:lol::nuts::lol::nuts:

is this a joke or just ignorance?

whoever in the world that knows at least a little bit about infrastructure positively knows Madrid is #1

(by the way, Madrid is the capital of Spain, that is in Europe wich is not a country but a continent...)


----------



## fordgtman1992 (Mar 6, 2008)

Luli Pop said:


> ^^
> :lol::nuts::lol::nuts:
> 
> is this a joke or just ignorance?
> ...


Im not stupid. I bet you have never even heard of Portland. I know it isnt the best infrastructure, maybe I did not stress that in my original post, but I am just bringing up the fact that it has a good infrastructure. Maybe we have different ideas of what having a good "infrastructure" means, or maybe it's just my lack of knowing about Madrid and other cities. Most likely it is the first one. And I know where Madrid is and I know it is the capital, I am not slow. End of discussion.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

sorry if I was rude, but I heard so so so many overrated opinions about Portlands infrastructure...

I visited Portland and also Pilsen where your tram was constructed (and Pilsner Urquell is produced).

according to wikipaedia "Some Portlanders use mass transit for their daily commute. In 2008, 12.6% of all commutes in Portland were on public transit.".

if I explained where Madrid is its because in the US many many many times I heard people saying Spain was a part of Mexico and that Paris is the capital of Europe.
Being Argentinean I was asked how is to live in a comunist country and if it's boring to live in a tropical country. the best was a guy that said that we speak greek because Argentina is next to Greece. 

Said that, Portlands infrastruture is not world class.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Hong Kong *

As seen on the Discovery Channel....

*Model airport* - Chep Lap Kok - many newer airports worldwide are based on this design










*Model metro* - many Chinese subways take their design cues from the Hong Kong MTR. It is also the first metro system to use contactless RFID payment cards, which are now an integrated payment method for countless restaurants and shops - not to mention parking payment, building access control, etc.



























*Insane number of public transport options *




























*Some of the world's longest bridges*

Stonecutters - the second longest cable-stayed span in the world









Tsing Ma - It is the world's seventh-longest span suspension bridge, and was the second longest at time of completion. The span is the largest of all bridges in the world carrying rail traffic.









Ting Kau









*One of the world's busiest container ports*










The port has been one of the busiest container ports in the world for many years, and at times the busiest. It was the world's busiest container port from 1987 to 1989, from 1992 to 1997, and from 1999 to 2004.

*Under Construction*

*Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macau Bridge* - a series of bridges and tunnels that will connect the west side of Hong Kong to Macau and the mainland Chinese city of Zhuhai, which are situated on the west side of the Pearl River Delta. The proposed 50 kilometres (31.1 mi) link is expected to cost USD $10.7 billion.









*
Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Express Rail Link *- a proposed high speed railway connecting Kowloon with the high-speed rail network of the People's Republic of China (PRC) at Shenzhen. As its name suggests, it is part of the rail link between Hong Kong and Guangzhou, the capital city of the Guangdong province, China.
*
Technical*
System length 26 km (16.16 mi)
Track gauge 1,435 mm (4 ft 8 1⁄2 in) Standard gauge
Electrification 50Hz 25,000V (AC)
Top speed 200 km/h (120 mph)










The main rail terminus is U/C beside the 484m tall ICC skyscraper in Kowloon.









All of this infrastructure for a city that is but a speck on the map.


----------

